# September 2014 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Rosebit78 (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TheAQHAGirl (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MyFillyAspen (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cherrij (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Starcailer (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Vernette (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Wallaby (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Phantomcolt18 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Rmaree (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Stoddard (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Avishay (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

RedHorseRidge (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

CAP (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

dernhelm1984 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

The Greener Side (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

JavaLover (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SueC (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

rav3nb1rd (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cmck (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MyHorseTeddy (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nokotaheaven (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Kyro (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Drifting (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Chasin Ponies (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

CLaPorte432 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

lovebearsall (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

ParaIndy (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

rbarlo32 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MyHorsesLucyAndSonny (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Icyred (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

disastercupcake (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Thoroughbredlover33 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

CountryRoseSierra (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

frlsgirl (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Roperchick (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

mammakatja (0 votes)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^'Dat color scheme 'doe <3


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I know, it's a little out there, but I was riding him in a parade and what you can't see is that his brow band is a red, yellow, and black braid and that's what I was trying to play off of. Awww well. We definitely stuck out in the parade. LOL!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^No, I love it ^^ I think it's cute, though I think I said that in another post xD


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks! Yea you did.  I'm already cooking on my next color schemes for upcoming Christmas parades.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yay  He's got such a pretty color palette, the potential schemes are endless~ Post pics for sure :>


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow those all look great.


----------

